# Hillsboro, Ohio / Sable Female GSD Senior‏



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Below is a picture, the petfinder site and a reply from Cathy at the pound. Thanks Sherri

Unfortunately she is scheduled to be euthanized on Friday. She appears to be close to 8 or 9. We have adoption hours tomorrow from 3-6 if someone is able to come look at possibly adopting her. We will not have open hours again until Saturday but she won't be available for adoption then. She seems like a very nice dog. 

Cathy
Highland County Dog Pound
----- Original Message ----- 











.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P {padding:0px;} .ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage {font-size:10pt;font-family:Verdana;} 

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Sharma: Petfinder

****A note before reading about this dog: We are not vets so breeds, health, temperament and other information are to the best of our knowledge. We do not house cats or kids at our facility so we do not know how a dog will react to one. We offer no guarantees. If you are still interested, please read on: *** 

Sharma and her friend Katie were brought up to the dog pound. They both have skin conditions that could be allergies. They both seem very, very sweet. Sharma may be a purebred German Shepherd, but we are not sure.

Sharma is in a high kill shelter and dogs only have to be held for 72 hours if space is needed. If you are interested in looking at Sharma please respond through e-mail. If you call it may not be answered in a timely manner. All e-mails will be answered the same day they are received. Sharma's adoption fee is only $32. 

Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked, although volunteers do spend time with them to get to know their personalities. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. 

The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are photographed and posted by volunteers who make no claims as to the temperament, breed or age of any dog listed. 

All emails are answered by volunteers, not the pound staff. Please be respectful to the warden as it is his cooperation that makes posting these photos possible. 

Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. The pound is rarely able to comply with requests to hold dogs. 

Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters! Please spay and neuter! *
*My Contact Info*




[*]*Highland County Dog Pound*
[*]*Hillsboro, OH*
[*]*937-927-5383*




[*]*Email Highland County Dog Pound*
[*]*See more pets from Highland County Dog Pound*
​


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sad....the expression in her eyes says it all, she knows she's in trouble....just BLAH. Bump for the lovely sable lady...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP..................... no way for this girl to die !  Please someone :help: & spare this girl some more happy years ! :help: :help:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Loading, please wait...






 
Here she is with the dog she was surrendered with. Says both very sweet. Two female dogs being friends.
*Large







Adult







Female







Dog *


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I occasionally volunteer at this pound. I cannot keep this girl at my house as I have no extra space, but if somebody can take her I may be able to pull her and get her started on transport. I know that this is short notice--I just found this post.

I have asked the other volunteers to contact me when we get GSDs at the pound, but nobody seems to remember...

~Kristin


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Those poor sweeties - two girls offering each other comfort and companionship through the hard times. :help: she only has until Friday.......
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I have room to foster, but I'm clear across the state of PA


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

balakai said:


> I occasionally volunteer at this pound. I cannot keep this girl at my house as I have no extra space, but if somebody can take her I may be able to pull her and get her started on transport. I know that this is short notice--I just found this post.
> 
> I have asked the other volunteers to contact me when we get GSDs at the pound, but nobody seems to remember...
> 
> ~Kristin


Kristen we called about this girl and they told us they will try and find someone to take her till we can make transport arrangements. CAN YOU HELP US??


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Transport to where? How long do you think that it might take to make arrangements?

My concern is where to keep her at my house. If she isn't crate trained, I don't really have a place to keep her in the house. I have on occasion kept dogs for short periods of time in an x-pen in my garage; high temps for the next few weeks should be in the low 70s, so with the garage windows open she'd probably be okay in there, don't you think?

If it gets much warmer than that we might have problems.

It would be very short notice, but I could start transport this Friday. I could drive at least 1.5 hours from my home.

I'm supposed to go to Zumba class tonight, but I could possibly go pull her instead IF I have a firm committment from rescue. Maybe the pound would let me pull her tomorrow instead (I'd have to make special arrangements). And I'll have to borrow/buy either a 42" crate or an x-pen.

Xira, I will be leaving school at 3:00--can you PM me another way to contact you?

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Vicki, I just looked at the Weeping Willows website--I'm assuming that's where this girl would be going. You guys are the whole state of Ohio away from this pound, that's for sure!  I could get her to Columbus.

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Good news! One of the volunteer coordinators at the pound is going to pull her and take her home; I will get her started on transport once Weeping Willows is able to get transport arranged between Columbus and the rescue.

~Kristin


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm thrilled for her...does anyone in contact with that pound know if anything is being done for her 'sister'? Were they a bonded pair? My guy still looks for his 'sister' 3 years later, wondering how the senior girlie will do with the seperation


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, the volunteer ended up NOT taking her home. However, she is *supposedly* safe until transport can be arranged. I emailed the other volunteer coordinator for clarification; I will go pick her up if need be. I will see if I can get more info on her "sister".

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Still trying to arrange transport for this girl. She will be at the pound at least through the weekend.

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess this thread can be moved--I pulled Sharma this afternoon and she's now in a 6 by 6 x-pen in my garage. 

However, we still need transport help to get her to Weeping Willows rescue in NE Ohio. I can get her as far as Columbus. Or I could go to Dayton.

~Kristin


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in dayton! I will help out in anyway I can!!!! Please let me know. PM me and I can give cell phone number.


----------

